# Feedback from my Radioshck sound level meter



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi my first post

I've tried a couple of computers now one with an audigy soundcard the other with an audigy2 soundcard and initially I did not have a feedback problem but now when I connect up the meter I get feedback, I don't really know what I've changed since the first measurements.
Can anyone help?

Dave


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You have the soundcard in monitor mode. This is a feature that most soundcards allow so you are able to hear what you record. You need to disable this feature in the soundcards software. Every manufacturer calls it something different, but it results in the line-in not being muted in playback. See below how mine is muted... in the windows playback mixer. In windows record mixer, it is enabled of course..









brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For Audigy 2 make sure "Record Without Monitoring" is checked in the advanced controls (accessed by clicking on the red + in the Audigy mixer.

Here's how to setup the Audigy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks it is 1.30 in the morning over here so I will try this out tomorrow
Dave

PS ooops your in the UK as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi that worked fine just for future users I found I needed to set reverb etc to 0% as well, but Ive got some decent measurements now

Dave


----------

